# Ikea vaxer



## mow said (17 Jan 2018)

Bought an ikea vaxer for £12 and made an led for it  which cost me nothing to make. Anyways here is the ikea vaxer and the diy led. Just glued two aluminium plates with thermal glue , added 10 1w leds , drilled two holes and zip tied the light fixture


----------



## hotashes (17 Jan 2018)

Do shed some light on this, is it just for growing plants or will it go in aquarium?


Aqua oak tanks 4'x2'x2' & 5'x2'x2' both freshwater set up on apex Neptune systems.  
Mortgage & Protection Adviser Full Time,
Peace


----------



## mow said (18 Jan 2018)

I don't understand the question but anylight that can grow plants can also grow aquarium plants.If you just want to use it as a normal light you can too and here is my thread of how i built a diy led start to finish. 
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/led-diy.49569/


----------



## hotashes (18 Jan 2018)

Sorry, I was asking is the vaxer just to grow plants in?  Or will it be submerged?


Aqua oak tanks 4'x2'x2' & 5'x2'x2' both freshwater set up on apex Neptune systems.  
Mortgage & Protection Adviser Full Time,
Peace


----------



## mow said (18 Jan 2018)

I am going to use it to grow plants but you can use it to grow plants emersed. There will be no point of growing plants submerged as you will end up with problems algae slow growth etc , if you do want to grow plants submerged then you can grow carpet but stem plants will be too tall for this set up. Here is an example of what you can use this system for.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/show-us-your-propagator.33679/

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/andys-hc-propagator-step-by-step.28930/


----------

